# DVD's and Books



## Clive P Barker (Nov 3, 2008)

Having now lived in western Crete for nearly 5 years we have accumulated a large number of DVD's in numerous formats and books in English.

We are soon moving to a new house and are having a clearout. Is it possible to sell these items via this forum?

Clive & Cathy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Clive P Barker said:


> Having now lived in western Crete for nearly 5 years we have accumulated a large number of DVD's in numerous formats and books in English.
> 
> We are soon moving to a new house and are having a clearout. Is it possible to sell these items via this forum?
> 
> Clive & Cathy



sorry Clive to advertise items for sale you need to be a premium member.


----------

